# 3000 Member Celebration Contest



## NightKnight

Dear Friends,

SlingshotForum.com has crossed the 3000 member mark! To celebrate this milestone we are hosting a contest! Thanks to Perry from A+ Slingshots, we have a great prize in store for the winner! Perry will be giving the lucky winner the following items:
1 "Special Edition Steel Reinforced" "Classic Bamboo" in PS-2 size. It is sporting the "Slingshotforum.com Special Edition Badge" It's a true "One of a kind!"
1 Four Section "EZ" Bungee Takedown Slingshot Arrow
1 EZ Deluxe Maple Arrow Rest with instructions and beads to convert old wood target arrows.
2 sets of "Ultra Power" bands (1 installed and an extra set)
1 100ct. bag of 1/2" steel ammo.

How to enter:
Post a reply to this thread, and say why you believe that you should be the recipient of the prize. The contest will be closed for new entries 8/29/2011.

Winner Selection:
The winner of the contest will be selected using a random number. You may only enter once for this contest.


----------



## Howard

Why should i recieve the price?

I just love Slingshots and shooting them. Such a fancy made one would be a lot of fun! Thats why










Good Luck to all!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

The reason I want to win this bamboo slingshot is simple I'm a panda living in the UK,bamboo is hard to find here,

and as bamboo is a tasty titbit for us panda's,so any tasty morsel of bamboo would be most welcomed

Thanks for the chance to chomp on some nice bamboo


----------



## spanky

Hi congrats 3000 yikes
I should win the prize because my Wife doesnt smoke or drink-In fact we have nothing in common.
She does however never stop talking-This prize will help get me outdoors and away from her constant nagging.


----------



## Rocky

After being a member of slinging.org (think David and Golliath) for several years, and finding that at my best, I MIGHT be able to hit a car across the street, I have decided to switch to the more modern and more accurate sling shot. I have since joined slingshotforum.com, and I have been learning as much, as fast as I can!

I'm an engineer who has been unemployed for over 2 years, and I'd like the option to feed my family with noiseless tools, such as one of these fine A+ slingshots. I have been reading, and dreaming of my re-employment, mostly so I will be able to afford the modest sum for a modern slingshot.

I have made a nice back drop using cardboard boxes and an old welcome mat. I have tested it with a decades old wrist rocket, and it works great!

Thanks to Perry from A+ Slingshots and everyone who makes the slingshotforum.com possible,

Rocky


----------



## Dan Lee

Why should I win the prize? Well I've always loved slingshots, but have never owned one myself. I have made my own but not very good quality since I'm a student and don't have much money. To have a high quality one like this would be awesome!!


----------



## tubeman

Because I'm worth it


----------



## NaturalFork

I do not deserve it.


----------



## mckee

the reason why i should get this is i have no source of income so not many opportunities i have never won anything to congrats on 3000 aswell!


----------



## bj000

I believe i should win because of how much i have sacrificed for the slingshot love... I am ostracizing myself by talking too much about slingshots and by spending all my freetime working on them instead of building relationships with my fiance and friends.
since i joined this site a few weeks ago, i have dedicated myself to the art of slingshot making and have worked hard to establish friendships with some of you.
I think i should win because if i do, then i will share something that i win with someone from this site.. i do not know what yet or who, but i believe this place is about sharing and i want to make sure i do.
I love the prizes and I really want to try shooting arrows.
i love this site.. love u guys.. this is my entry.


----------



## orcrender

Because I like slingshots.


----------



## Bohh

Congratulations on 3000! Aldo thanks to Perry for putting such an awesome package up for grabs.

I'd like to win because shooting slingshots is something I really enjoy. I enjoy marksmanship of any kind including archery ( and this package provides that too! ) but because of my location I can only shoot slingshots at home. All other shooting requires a drive. So I get a lot of shooting time with slingshots.

Also I only have a cheap wrist rocket and two homemade slingshots, so I'd love a chance to work with a professional level product.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hello Forum! I'm really happy and crazy we are 3000 shooters...that's great! There is not a reason I could win and there's not a reason I couldn't, just let the wheel turns. All the best to all. Bob.


----------



## brianmitchell66

I should win just like any of us could win for one sole reason, and I believe Gary Flatband Miller said it the best in one of Jorg's videos about the ECST: "I LOVE SLINGSHOTS!"


----------



## marcus sr

im not gonna plead poverty for it lol but if i buy another slingshot/catapult my missus will have me knackers on a plate,however if i won it that would be a different story,she would just moan an **** about something else


----------



## InnerTube

Made a plywood slingshot when I was about 15. Used innertubes and leather from the tounge of my dads work boots. Lost it. That was 50 years ago. Need a new one. Quick!


----------



## Sofa King Lazy

Congrats Slingshot Forum for 3000+ members and congrats to whoever wins that awesome prize ! This site has been so very inspirational for me that I feel like I won something awesome already ! Carry on.


----------



## Guest

heyo, my reply... i shouldnt be the recipient, i think some1 else should, some1 with less slingshots than me


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Wow!!! Lots' of views but few sign-ups so far.








I know I'm biased, but this is some of the finest work I've ever done, and is Heirloom Quality!!! 
I really enjoyed the challenge of making this special set for Aaron and the Slingshot Forum when he asked me. 
I appreciate the opportunity to give some back to this great community and forum.

Good luck everyone!!
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## Jacktrevally

Because this set is just awesome!


----------



## Armin

Because it would upgrade my collection!!!


----------



## Flatband

Congrats to the forum and all the members that made 3000 possible! Now to the task at hand-I should win the contest,because all the other slingshots in my collection get lonely when they don't have new blood for awhile-also the fact that- I LOVE SLINGSHOTS - I LOVE SLINGSHOTS-I LOVE SLINGSHOTS!!!!!!!!!!





















Flatband


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks to everyone who has played a part in this forum's success. BTW, I should win......because I'm sweet and innocent.


----------



## geomsling

I should win because my dentist pulled an mollar extraction and then made the next mollar to it, loose .and I am still hurt and angry!
And If I win I will feel much better! yup!


----------



## M.J

Flatband Gary should win it, he's the man!


----------



## wildwilly

First of all thanks to NightKnight and Perry from A+ for offering such a contest for all members of the forum. I would love to win but as for my luck I am afraid I don't have any as I have never won any kind of drawing or raffle. I guess my lucky number is 13 or 31 as that is the number I most often see on a rugular basis . My son was born on the 13th of Dec and my Daughter was born on Jan 31 thirteen months later. Even my Wifes birthday is Sep 13th. Also my Mother was a Murphy and I think Murphy's Law has trickled down to me through her. My wife was also adopted by a Murphy of no relation to My Mothers side. If by some freak chance of fate I do win You can bet that God will Definately hear about it from me Because I will be Thanking him profusely. Good luck to all and thanks once again to NightKnight and Perry from A+ Slinghots for such an awesome chance to at least offer me a chance to win something with at least a 1 in 3000 chance. Whoever wins will get some really nice stuff and I can only hope and wish that this may be the day my luck canges.


----------



## Charles

I am an old, bearded guy who lives in Victoria,
Before long I'll be a guest at the local crematoria,
But you should all realize,
That if I win this great prize,
I will die in a state of euphoria.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## nixxxx

Bump. I want to win


----------



## GameKeeper

Because this slingshot is made from bamboo and I REALLY want to shoot pandas?
Because I got BALLS and want some more








Because I'm making a bungee and need more rubber!
Because when I will shoot arrows I would feel like real INDIAN from movies - just like CHIEF










Stupid question - stupid answer









But still congratulation for 3k users









EVEN NOW I SHOULD HAVE A CHANCE TO WIN, WHY?



> The winner of the contest will be selected using a random number.


Well see if its really a random one : wish me luck


----------



## johno

Congratz for reaching 3000 members!
I think that if i win this package i would be SOOO HAPPY because* I LOVE* slingshots and *I LOVE* shooting with them!!!

Thank you for this opportunity

Johno


----------



## Itamar J

wow
well i dont really deserve it >_<
but if i got it it would give me countles hours of good times
your works are phenomenal and id love to see what all the hype is about ( i heard they rock!! )
since im a LONG WAY from being able to make something of that caliber
this piece of art would be very much appriciated








u need more reasons?
ummm im from southern california 2









and have i mentioned that i love you?








what? no im not a gold digger !!!


----------



## Dart760

Why? Because in Italy now there are not money hahahahah! I'm Joking...

Because when i discover this forum i start to enjoy with my old happyness of children my free time.


----------



## 114201514

I'm not very accurate when I shoot, but I'm keep getting better. To win this price would definitely give me the motivation to practice a lot more, and hopefully get a lot better and be able to explore more from the amazing world off slingshots!


----------



## strikewzen

congratulations on 3000 members!!!!!!!!!!!! although it seems we have more than that since everyone is so active and willing to share with each other everything we know.

reason i should be entered in the draw is: i already bought 6 slingshots this month and my parents are about to go berzerk

they can't complain if i get another one for FREEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Slingshots rule

i love slingshots thats y
SR


----------



## Aras

Hello,
Congratulations on 3000 members on forum.
I really don't deserve that slingshot, but I think I help everyone at this forum as I can. I tell things about slingshots to new people here... Not just me, a lot of us do.
Aras


----------



## kobe23

I have learn a lot from the forum over the months and met nice people in the online community. It changed my previous thought that people's behavior on the online community is fake and imaginary.

Thank you very much Aaron for setting up the forum, not all but I am sure many people benefited from it.

The first slingshot vendor I noticed was A+ slingshots, and I somehow came around it when I googled about slingshots. A+ made a very good first impression on my, maybe also the reason I put my faith on the reliability of the slingshots. Never got an A+ as I am not based in the US, postage might cost a whole lot or maybe as much as the slingshot.

I hope luck will stand by me this time round so A+ could come to my side. Cheers all =)


----------



## DukaThe

I will be very happy if I will win that slingshot, and I think I could win it couse I never win at Giveaways :/


----------



## NoSugarRob

this is not an entry as i dont think i would actually use the prize... I thought i would come on an say THANK YOU to all involved with this competition. its a great offer people... if you have the space to use the prize I urge you all to enter. Perry is *long term top quality vendor and member of ssf.com* ... the newer guys may not know this.
.
.
I'd also like to say, Bamboo Ps series cattys are gorgeous......... i know, because I have number 69 of the first run.


----------



## AlmostHuman

I should win this very generous prize , because as Perry say's it's heirloom quality and it'd be nice to leave my son something other than the crappy naturals I make . Plus up until the day I croak I'd make good use of it attempting to nullify the wood pigeon invasion that threatens to .... Actually , hold on , I don't deserve it any more than the next chap and indeed less than some of the others here who's displays of generosity and good spirit are exemplary . Thank's Perry , lovely prize , thanks Slingshot Forum and here's to the next three thousand . Long winded as usual from me ......

Pat


----------



## keef

This indeed a great prize, and generously donated!

My only reason for craving this prize, is that I am a slingshot shooter...I have been for thirty four years....Name me a slingshot shooter who would not be delighted with this treasure trove of delights!

Heres to another 3000 members

Well done

Keith


----------



## Google123

I think i should win because im 15 years old and i have always wanted to buy one of perrys slingshots but i cant because my dad doesnt let me buy anything online and i have tried to shoot air guns in my backyard as an alternative to slingshots but they were to loud and neighbors started to complain so i had to stop and slingshots are pretty much silent so thats why i want to win


----------



## PandaMan

slingshot_sniper said:


> Because this slingshot is made from bamboo and I REALLY want to shoot pandas?


Bring it!


----------



## AJW

The only shooters in Panama are Henry and I. If I won this marvelous prize, I would let Henry play with it too. That would mean that there was one country in the world where a full 50% of the shooters owned a A+ slingshot, and the other half have shot an A+, a lot.

Al


----------



## jimjam

3000 members awsome!
My son Sean (he's 12) and I would love to win this great slinshot and gear along with it, because
we want my wife to say..... You guys need another slingshot?!!....... one more time. HaHa


----------



## jskeen

I've been wanting to add one of Perry's frames to the collection. This is an easy way to get a nice one


----------



## GreedyRogue

I believe I should win for 3 reasons,

1) I have never owned a custom handmade slingshot
2) The only thing available locally is daisy brand crap
3) I am 100% special, Just like everyone else!

And that is a wickedly bad looking slingshot!!


----------



## bkcooler

Who wouldn't want it?
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Dayhiker

Congratulations on hitting 3000! That's pretty cool when you think about it.

I should win this because Perry's slingshots always make me shoot better and I need improvement. Also I would like to try shooting some arrows.

Kudos Perry for putting this prize up!


----------



## rockslinger

3000 members,that's terrific. I'd love to win a slingshot made by a professional such as Perry!........LOOK AT MY ATTEMPT AT BAMBOO!!!


----------



## MidniteMarauder

Down for this one. Thinking I should win because I never win anything, and I don't yet have a Perry sling. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## posoloaca

First of all Congratulation, slingshotforum! It is really amassing that so many people joined and now we are a real community.

I am even more excited, because here where I live I`m considered a child because of my passion for slingshots and people don`t take me seriously









But hey....now we are a true community...and who knows, maybe, just maybe I am going to win something for the first time in my live...and it will be a slingshot


----------



## slingshotvibe

I belevie i shoud win this great prize as i have just been camping and have had all my board cuts including the one off gamekeeper demon. Pfs. And fish hunter confiscated by the camps security and it only has a 7 days to get them back or they will be desposed of and i have already come back from campinng and will not be able to. Collect them so im stuck with my barrnette black widow and thats it. .... Also i could do with a new board cut as i do not have any board cuts now and would just love a one off design. ...

good luck to all members. .


----------



## shawnr5

I don't know if I deserve to win this, but I would like to. I've enjoyed jumping in to making slingshots and constantly haunting the forum. The bamboo would go nicely with the bamboo and lacewood slingshot I have from Flippinout.


----------



## Stumphead

Grats on 3000 members and Congrats to the winner of the New Slingshot!!


----------



## peash00ter

i think i shall win because i enjoy slingshots and it will make sure to get used, i also have never tried thera band since i only can get surgical tubing here.
i also enjoy the sports and am currently sharing it with others who will in turn show it to others and creating a domino effect.
i am also a noob a could use a very nice looking slingshot







, anywho who says there's something wrong with zip ties and duct tape.Gratz to the lucky winner
-Peash00ter


----------



## jennyfurwhen

Because I've been wanting an A+ Slingshot!


----------



## Stiffy

Happy 3000 all!


----------



## philly

NoSugarRob said:


> this is not an entry as i dont think i would actually use the prize... I thought i would come on an say THANK YOU to all involved with this competition. its a great offer people... if you have the space to use the prize I urge you all to enter. Perry is *long term top quality vendor and member of ssf.com* ... the newer guys may not know this.
> .
> .
> I'd also like to say, Bamboo Ps series cattys are gorgeous......... i know, because I have number 69 of the first run.


----------



## As8MaN

I think i should win cuz i really love A+'s slingshots







..

(Can't afford to buy 1,, maybe when im a bit older







)


----------



## AZshooter

I think I should win because I am old, and may never get another chance to win one of Perey`s fine slingshots....well maybe not that old!


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I think I should win because my entry is the 64th and the random number generator will generate just that number







.


----------



## Gwilym

I think I should win it cos it sounds like a great prize. Thanks to perry for the contribution


----------



## StrongFowl

--I appreciate high end work & would really like to add this "one-of-a-kind" beauty to my collection--

--I've been admiring the take down arrow for a while as well,,,this is a 1st class package--

------Congratulations to the forum for reaching this milestone-----

-------------People are very nice & helpful here---------------

------------------Set Quality Goals,,,Strive for them,,,Quality short term goals are important so We can -----------can adjust for unexpected events,,,,,,,,,choose/adjust short term goals carefully as they are -----------key to reaching Your Long-Term-Goals,,,,Stay Focused ! !--------------------

--------------Carefully/Wisely choose Your Playmates & Playgrounds----------------


----------



## Ace

A Big thanks to Aaron for having this giveaway and more excellent work by Perry! I'd like to win this because who wouldn't want to add an A+ to their collection as well as all the other bells and whistles. Another congratulations to Aaron for this forum going past the 3 000 mark, who would have seen it coming? I probably started out like many of you shooting as a child and then stepping up to bigger things, not knowing there was a whole community of slingshooters. The community built by this forum is truly awesome! and as I've heard many times on here "Come for the Slingshots, Stay for the People!"


----------



## Andriko

I think I should win because I'm new to slingshots and want to get one, I tried my friend's and it's really fun


----------



## Plinky




----------



## Harv

Why not? someone has to win it, it might as well be me...


----------



## Bodaway

Hello,

I know I have not contributed to the community, but if I had a slingshot, I would learn to use it and share that experience with others on other forums that I frequent. Knife forums, motorcycle forums etc.

I recently went camping with a group of guys I met on the knife forums and it would have made a great conversation piece.

Thanks


----------



## quirxi

No special reason why exactly I should win the price, but still I hope I will







...


----------



## El Topo

The reason why I would like to win is that I had birthday exactly 85 days ago...


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

I believe I should win because my bamboo PS1 is misguided and beginning to act out and could use the guidance of an older, larger sibling to prevent it from going wrong. This isn't about me, just please consider the children


----------



## Brooklyn00003

I dont have a slingshot from Perry but allways wanted one . They look good and I like to try the feel of it as it is different what I like. its good to try new things. Anyway I never won anything yet and why not give a try this time as well.


----------



## Screwdriver

Because slingshots help me better then my meds......


----------



## saskredneck

im just happy to have a chance.


----------



## -SRS-45-

Because I would love to try perrys wood in my hand


----------



## Slinger0447

I think I should win because I am new to slingshots and I really want to get into it
More and my only slingshot just broke well the tubes did and I don't got a lot of money to buy new things so winning would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aikidog

Love all things target related, however, I'm not that good. I do try. I shoot daily with several people, not all like sling shots some are into heavier artillery if you know w,hat I mean.. The ones that do, usually end up with one from my limited collection. I would like to pass this gift on to another.


----------



## kiss

So the story goes like this......
As a young kid growing up in a fairly large town I had alot of friends. We all go to the same school, play the same sports ect. where i come from we have some pretty large schools. Some...if not the best memorys i have is of being this young lad with a slingshot! Remember the TV show called Dennis the Menice? Well that was me.
It didnt matter where i went....It was a garuntee that Jeffrey had his slingshot in his pocket.
The neighborhood i grow up in was surraounded(sp?) by afew acres of woodland, with a small creek running straight in the center. A small wooden bridge spaning the creek. One day my buddy came over to my house with his slingshot that his father got through the military. This is the first time i seen what we call a wristrocket.
I was awe!! Look at this beauty! We headed down to the bridge to set-up some beer cans that we could easily find laying around. I think we spent the entire day down at that bridge. What a blast! Later that night i grabbed a bunch of change that i have been saving, and hopped on my bike and peddle down to the local hardware store. There i was able to pick up some some thread rods, and some latex tubing. Off we went back to a friends house and hungout in his garage building wristrockets till the roosters crowed! The following day i think we had something like 8 of them built and ready to be put to battle!
Now this is were the fun really starts! We decided to play WAR!!! My friends and i handed out these homemade beasts to the rest of our trusted enlotment of bandits. Every single one of us was dressed from head to toe in camo. " Off to the woods we go"! We started to fill our pockets with pea sized rocks that we'd dig out from the creek bed. As were all bending over concentrating on finding the best rocks for ammo, we were also making uo the rules......no rocks rocks bigger then a pea!.......out of bounds is at the top of the hill!..........can only pull back to your elbow!....ect. This list of rules we had you'd need a ref to get in and keep control! We had an aboslute BLAST! No injurys...nothing major anyway. With this kinda night........we just kept it going!
A couple of months go by as were still playing at night. We started to set-up traps! During the long hot days we'd spend most of our time down in the woods grabbing thorn vines and wrapping them around tree's in front of paths, our making new paths that only allowed you to get through by crawling on your back or gut. A good friend of mine..NEIL came up with this fantastic idea one day. "Hey guys.....i got some heavy cable at my house that my dad doesn't use. What if we make a slide out of it?!?!". This cable took us all day to hang-up in a tree. If i remember right half the day spent was trying to find the right 2 trees that had the perfact disstance from one another. The rest of the day was mounting and testing it out. I was the first to give it a go. I reached my arm through the belt...(which was connected to the pully that slid on the cable)..pushed off and started to glide down to the other tree. A wopping 20'!!! It was great! Lookin back now, im not really sure why we needed such a thing? But it was cool....lol.
Over the years we somehow lost touch with one another. My father passed away, which ment mom could no longer keep our house. We even used the money that i got as a kid from a car wreck, and that still wasn't enough! Some of the other guys started messing around with drugs, girls, ect. I guess the life style just all-together changed! But thats how it is today. Not that i could handle getting pelted by rocks any more...lol.
Funny thing is....I just moved to north carolina, and while unpacking some of my stuff i came across one of my slingshots. No more then a month ago! As it happens to be, my kids are here for a visit with dad. So other then shooting the bow with them, i pulled out my oldtime girl and the look that i got from my kids was priceless! Eye's went wide, and their little chests puffed up with air, and words like..." OMG...daddy you got one of those?". So needless to say i went off to the local walmart and picked up another. Belive it or not i spent my last penny...(just got laid off, and not enough time in to collect), on this Marksman wristrocket. These things have come along way since i was a kid. You can make afew adjustments with this thing! Pretty neat if ya ask me.
Well my time with the kids is over. They left last week. As they were leaving i gave them my oldtime girl, and the new Marksmen. They almost cryied when i handed them over. I waited till the very last second. You see they live back in new jersey....my home state. I couldnt go with them as theres not enough room for me in the van. My cousin and her family had business to do up north so my kids hitched a ride to get back home. Im living with my cousin and her family BTW. Tryin to start a new life here down south. Well anyway all the kids are piled on top of one another in the van and they started to pull out the drive way when i shouted.." Hey...wait a min!!!". I walked over to the van and pulled both of these out of my back pockets and handed them to the kids. Well let me tell yea...it was all praise to daddy








I felt like i was rubbin elbows with the lord himself! Smiles all around!! That felt REALY GOOD!!
Heres another funny part.....or atleast...a matter of fact type-a-thing....
Since being in north carolina for the past 4 months i started going to church. Walking in on my own accord! Im a beliver now. I took my first comunin(sp?) yesterday actually. But since following the lord, i've been coming across so many diffrent things that are needed or wanted in my life it's not even close to being funny! Here i am writting this in a contest...let alone this is my first post here. Win or lose though you'll be seeing me here plenty! I can't belive i didnt find this place sooner!
Now let me make it clear. Im truly not really conserned if i win this work of art or not. In fact i think it might be best served up to a young kid who would be responible for it. Enjoy it the way we did growing up. I know with conviction...that this simple little contraption shaped my history.
Thanks for reading guys. May GOD bless you all...
Jeff


----------



## derbyduck

I don't think I will win but I would like to ,so here's hoping


----------



## CamilloN

Because i am such a nice guy









I really would like to shot such a great slingshot.


----------



## shot in the foot

I want to win it even though i cant shoot it haha, jeff


----------



## shooter452

I don't have a good reason why I SHOULD win, but I sure would LIKE to!


----------



## Pikeman

I should win this excellent prize because it would ensure that my dog Mutley got some rabbit in his diet.


----------



## Eddie_T

I think it would hone my survival skills as well as adding equipment to my arsenal.


----------



## LeoJos

I should win the slingshot because its the only kind of rubber I actually like to screw around with!


----------



## Hedgewolf

I should win it because I'm Brian and so's my wife.


----------



## tekwyzrd

Why should I be the recipient of this prize? Well, I've never won anything other than minor scratch-off lottery prizes and it would be a nice addition to my camping/field gear.


----------



## Gabriel66

It would be nice to have a piece of them in my hands, would be proud to have something to represent your country
Good luck to all participants

Gabriel


----------



## Elmar

The reason why I should get the prize








But I wouldn't refuse it


----------



## alfshooter

I have 4 very special pieces of master Perry, all participants deserve more than I.
Many thanks and good luck


----------



## elimsprint

Hi,
I would like to be entered in the contest. I feel I should get the prize because I really need a custom built SS to carry in my JeepTJ. My wrist rocket just will not hide properly and flops around in there where a nice "Classic Bamboo" PS-2 would tuck down out of sight till I needed it to harvest a grouse or quail.
Kim


----------



## lvspiano

Wow these are some nice prizes! I would like to win because I'm looking to get my first slingshot and this one would be really nice as a first!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## treeviper

Because, I'm a new slinger. And if I get how certain slingshot feels I will know how the wooden slingshot work and eventually make my own wooden slingshots and give them out to the community in other contests. (I never sell).

Or maybe I shouldn't because I've been rude in the past (which I apologize for)...


----------



## JeffsTackleBox

Perry does fine work and I'm sure the slingshot awarded will be a fine one. Should I win, well frankly there are some folks far more deserving. I've got some charty auctions coming up and it would be a really great item for that.


----------



## Tom Tom

CONGRATULATIONS on 3000!!! I am in! I love slingshots and plinking with them. There is just something AWESOME about hunting with a slingshot. I have never done the arrow thing, so "WHEN" I win, I will become a slingshot archer as well.. Thanks for doing this contest.


----------



## Gray2Hairs

Can't think of a good reason for me to get it...I'm new here, I'm really old (ancient according to my kids), don't really know what I'm doing but dang slingshots are fun


----------



## MikeyRoy

Because slingshots are more than wood and rubber. The craftsmanship and heart that goes into making one is amazing and the marksmanship required to accurately shoot one is on par with that of bows and guns. Simple and beautiful. What else could you ask for. Such a wondeful little invention.


----------



## babfb

I think I should recieve the prize because I am a Novice in the Slingshot community, and I am loving it. So, I need to learn as much as I can with other types, brands, and experience other aspects of the Slingshot. So, me being a new guy to this, I think I need to win the CLASSIC BAMBOO for my learning curve. I have a long ways to go. THANKS!!


----------



## Tootall

I think I should win because on September 4, just a few days after the close of the contest, I will celebrate my 35th wedding anniversary with my high school sweetheart. Through the years, she has given me some wonderful gifts, foremost of which are our two children of whom we're so proud, and 34 anniversary gifts ranging from the practical to odd, but I've never gotten an anniversary gift as cool as a Special Edition Classic Bamboo Slingshot.

Congratulations Aaron on this 3000 member milestone


----------



## Whispers Death

I like slingshots.

I'm in.


----------



## wpoley

Im an old man and just love free stuff and like to shot my slingshot.


----------



## Youngwon

I need this slingshot so I can successfully take over the world!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

I think I should be the winner because I don't have any A+ slingshots yet.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## beelce

Because custom slingshots just have to be near perfect, and I seek perfection....thank you very much for the chance


----------



## Tirador

WOW over 3000 members! I know this place will be 30K users soon! CONGRATS NightKnight and everybody!!!

I think I should win because I look at this site more than I look at x-rated sites! That's a lot!
Cheers!


----------



## faca

hi
why can not be lucky to be the winner? ;-)
I need some new toy


----------



## justplainduke

I don't really think that I deserve this more than any of my other wonderful friends on the forum, but I want to throw in for my chance to win this very cool set. I will say that I'm very happy that this contest is being held and I'm very happy to have this forum available to me and to have such a great group of people to share our journey of this hobby.


----------



## danielh




----------



## Rapier

I dunno why I should get this prize. I'v racked my brain to come up with a really really really good reason as I'm sure there must be one but alas... nothing... All I do know is... I WONNA WIN IT FOR MY VERY OWN SELF!
I'm Aussie and everyone loves Aussies right??? That must help...
3000+ well you know, It is a great forum and all...







~


----------



## 919h

Just a few words to try to win a excellent Slingshot A+ of Perry !!!









Very good deal ! It's a good reason !


----------



## nitrokillah

What an awesome Way to celebrate the growth of the Hobby 
SlingshotForum.com is much more the just a simple Forum ; it's the hole community of slingshot enthusiast coming together in one place sharing ideas , showing of their latest inventions. There is a seller section , Where you will find the Best slingshots I ever seen in the world . 
But most of all it's a wonderful place to share your passion for the sport .

may the best man Win a fine piece of A+ Slingshot's craftsmanship .


----------



## McMilchreis

I would like to win because i had some bad situations to deal with. My only and best slingshot i ever had was the EPS which got stolen by some stupid guys in the park. ( I hate those idiots who need to steal other peoples things and need to come in groups of 5 people to get everything they want!) Before that i got hard depressions and the slingshot shooting brought me my smile back and i felt like a kid, happy and with much less problems. Now that **** idiots here got my eps and i dont have money to buy me anything new. Thats why i want this package so **** much.

But i also think everyone else would deserve it and i wish you all luck.

Greetings


----------



## Fredde

Hi,
I'm 16 years old and I'm from Germany. It's really not easy for me to read in this english Forum. But it's worth, because I love Slingshots.
And I just can't get enough!


----------



## dudleywigley

I've been very slack making slingshots this year - the prize would give me a good excuse for being even slacker.....

I love this site and the warm feeling of belonging that only like-minded weirdos from around the globe can provide ..... (3000+ of us! hooray!)


----------



## Gene

NightKnight said:


> Post a reply to this thread, and say why you believe that you should be the recipient of the prize. The contest will be closed for new entries 8/29/2011.
> 
> Winner Selection:
> The winner of the contest will be selected using a random number. You may only enter once for this contest.


So... since the winner will be selected randomly, we can say ANYTHING and still be entered into the contest... RIGHT???









Not that I intend to be mean or anything... you guys have been so great with me, and it's been a long time since I posted. But I assure you I still read, and I'm still thinking about slingshots!

Why do I think I should be the winner? Because I'm a nice guy, because I support you all with encouragement and wise words (when I have any) and because I've shown my own commitment by building my own very powerful shooters from scraps and cheap materials. Mine are not pretty, though, they're just functional - and I would LOVE to have one of those that you guys build, that are both powerful AND pretty! Almost sounds like I'm talking about my wife, huh.....

Gene.


----------



## slingshoot

Honestly I do not deserve the prize, but I want it







.


----------



## EJobes19

i would like to win this contest for several reasons one of which is that i have always wanted to get a slingshot but i havent been able to buy one or get the stuff to make my own. the second reason may sound a bit selfish but i very rarely win any contest and i would really like to finally win something


----------



## fatboy

I need more slingshots like I need another..... well you know how it goes. Winning is always good.


----------



## AESamuel

I think I deserve to win because I am relatively new to slingshots and so far only have very basic home-made slingshots and would love to have something more professional to use.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## tommy_vercetti

I love to shoot slingshots!!!


----------



## anglen

You can say I never grew up, having a sling-shot in my back pocket and shot in my front and I'm in heaven. My inner child climbs, jumps and run's through the woods ( while I just walk ) and picks a target and it's shot, pull and release. If I hit my target it makes my day and if I miss I have a pocket of shot to fire again and again. I can't do that with a gun or bow, life's little rules and neighbors fears keep me in check. But a sling-shot in my pocket and I'm right as rain. It's my zen and my happy place, that small smile I walk around with because I have my sling-shot.

So image the smile I'll have with two sling-shots.


----------



## allan

Learned a lot from this site, very nice set for that lucky fella.


----------



## Ordie69

I would use the slingshot to solve world hunger, 1 critter at a time.


----------



## Ken in Juneau

I am a newbee here -- but would love to have a really good slingshot --

Neat place with a good mix of practical and off the wall --

Love the opportunity

Ken


----------



## lincoln-impuk

I should win because Goliath is getting on my nerves and to add to collection


----------



## EdK

Because it might motivate me to actually do something instead of just reading this forum.


----------



## smooth62

i like to have this slingshot because i am a newbe at this and it wood be a really good starter slingshot for me thanks


----------



## redcard

I should be the recipient of the prize cos this forum made me a slingshot freak. whenever I pass by a tree I want to saw off the forks.


----------



## Sharpdogs

Wife: "How many slingshots do you have?"

Me: "One more than I need and one less than I want."

I want one more.


----------



## Shawn

Its a matter of honor. I wrote in a post that I would get one of Perry's slingshots (and I will). If I win, I kept my promise and don't have to take more money out of my kids college fund!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I can't remember if I've entered ... I think I should win, because if I don't, I will KILL YOU ALL!!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## gatehrdy

I was trying to think of a reason that I should win the 3000 Member Celebration Contest more than anyone of your loyal members, and there is none. Best wishes to us all. Have fun.


----------



## Master Sling

I love that finish! Just gorgeous! I bahve been saving up for an arrow rest too. Thanks MS


----------



## macjoe

A nice piece!
We all want to win but only one will get it. I hope I'm the one. 
Good luck for all of us


----------



## jielde

HI to everybody!

Because I have been a very good guy all this summer!


----------



## Losmeister

because I would love to make duck l'orange for my girl using a duck i killed myself, preferably from my stealthy kayak.....


----------



## Chrissz

Congrats!

Would love to get the price, because i never won anything so far.


----------



## NightKnight

Ahem.. Drum roll please..

And the winner is...... -SRS-45-

Congratulations to you!!

Please send me your mailing address so we can get the wonderful prize out to you.

For those that didn't win, we have another contest that is starting immediately! Go here for details:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10667-facebook-page-contest/


----------



## Stumphead

Congratulation to SRS 45, I got my new A+ a couple of days ago and it is very nice.


----------



## AESamuel

Well done! I'm very jealous!


----------



## Ordie69

Congratulations!


----------



## bigfoot

Just wanted to say that I think this is a great way to give back and a thank you to perry for being so giving. If I win great if not that's ok too I just enjoy getting out on a cool evening grab a fllip a handfull of rocks and take a wal in the woods and enjoy what the good Lord has given us. Thank you for a great forum guys I really enoy it..


----------



## A+ Slingshots

bigfoot said:


> Just wanted to say that I think this is a great way to give back and a thank you to perry for being so giving. If I win great if not that's ok too I just enjoy getting out on a cool evening grab a fllip a handfull of rocks and take a wal in the woods and enjoy what the good Lord has given us. Thank you for a great forum guys I really enoy it..


Thanks Bigfoot!! It's been fun!!!


----------



## Gene

Congratulations! Hope you enjoy your new toys.








Me, I plan to go right over and enter the NEW contest!


----------



## Itamar J

Congrats!


----------



## gatehrdy

who won?


----------



## redcard

bump


----------



## Charles

"Congratulations!!!", he said aloud ... ("grumble, grumble" .... he said under his breath)

Just teasing you! I am sure you will have a lot of fun with it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Adam2k90

Because I'm a new member who has found a lot of useful information on this forum.


----------



## -SRS-45-

what! I only just realised, that's insane! Thanks guys! Well excited!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Just got the address of the winner and shipped out "The Plunder" to merry ole England today!!! Enjoy!!! :0)

Perry (A+)


----------



## -SRS-45-

Great stuff, cheers perry. I'll have to put up a vid of it when it comes through, I have some ideas for a good vid. Super stoked


----------



## El Topo

Congratulation to the lucky winner!!! Have fun with your prize!!


----------

